# Have you ever known anybody who got caught just growing for personal use?



## mmeellooww (Aug 22, 2006)

There was a big article in our paper recently about over a thousand plants being seized in our area, not all grown by the same person.  It sounds like the people who were arrested had about 100 plants each.

So now the supply has dried up. 

They're really cracking down on people up here, and I was wondering how likely I would be to get caught growing just 1-2 plants outdoors in a well-hidden area.  I mean - they're not going to waste their time and effort on one little person not even selling it, are they?  I've never been arrested or had a DUI or anything at all, so they wouldn't have a reason to come sniffing around here.

Do very many people actually get caught just growing for personal use?

I don't know what's safer - buying it or growing it.  I'd sure like to grow it, though.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 22, 2006)

I love to grow. I don't see how not breaking the law..living off the radar. Can raise any flags with LEO. but.....The #1 downfall of most growers in general IMHO, is they let another person see there grow. 
But growing your own herb is a very rewarding thing. At least in my opinion.


----------



## Hick (Aug 23, 2006)

hey mmeellooww....I have known friends who were arrested and prosecuted for as few as 6 small plants. But I would also say that it isn't the "norm'", so to speak. A lot depends on the local leo's "priorities", IMO. I _doubt_ that they would expend much effort or funds searching for, seeking out a modest 3-5 plant grow. But if it was accidentally stumbled upon and reported to authorities,(as was my friends) they might possibly surveil it for awhile hoping to catch you in the act. 
  100+ plant grows are "commercial", no  doubt about it. A rough and 'conservative' estimate on street value, 25-50 lbs @ $2,000-$4,000 ea. puts it somewhere betwen 100 grand and a quarter mill' grow. 
"*THAT's*" a feather in any cops bonnet.


----------



## advocate (Aug 23, 2006)

#1 rule of growing.. TELL NO ONE... that reduces the odds of getting caught signifigantly...


----------



## monkey (Aug 23, 2006)

yes...me..lol...i got caught with 1 plant under 1x400watt hps and i had 1oz of dry bud in the room,,,i got community service 40 hours.Think about it...if knowone knows knowone will find out...


----------



## mmeellooww (Aug 23, 2006)

The thing is, I'm a registered nurse and I love my job.  I totally have it made - about half the people I work with smoke, so if they ever did drug testing they'd have to shut down our unit.  Believe it or not, we're all quite high-functioning too (contrary to popular stoner beliefs).  Without giving too much info - of all the areas where a nurse would have to really be on their toes and know their shit, ours is it.  We do a great job, and if they ever decided to do drug testing they'd have to shut our place down.

So - I'm kind of safe from drug testing.  BUT!  If I caught by the cops either possessing or growing, I'd lose my nurses' license.  That would majorly ****.

That's why I'm worried.  And I don't know which is safer - growing just a couple of plants out in the sticks or buying it and driving home with it.

What I would really like you to tell me is that I won't get caught. That nobody ever gets arrested for such minute amounts.  Maybe I should just start reading that section of the newspaper.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 23, 2006)

Well, Both are risky IMHO. but smoking is a big part of your life.
When I started Indoor growing I asked myself a couple of questions.
1. Can I do this without anyone knowing.
2. Do I live a private enough life. and do I trust my mate enough to know security won't be comprimised. Is my traffic in the house at a bare minumum as not to attract attention.

Well I'm still growing. 

Problems I had with buying.
1. Getting ripped off
2. Expense. I can grow an ounce at 1/4 or less the cost of buying it.
3. Purity, I KNOW whats in my soil.
4. Being seen going into a dealers house. If he is watched so are you.
5. Transporting. I would buy bulk to save $$. but if I got pulled over Wam..intent to distribute among other laws broke. 

But both are risks. Just have to determine which one is less risky for you.


----------



## lefty (Aug 23, 2006)

hows your joint george?


----------

